# Best time to take Vitamin B complex?



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have Vitamin B complex tablets ,one a day, was just wondering what is the best time to take them so that the boday can utalise them fully ? first thing in the morning or just before bed ? when do you take yours ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just take all my vits in the morning, not sure if there is a best time to take them.....


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I just take all my vits in the morning, not sure if there is a best time to take them.....


 i must admit im thinking about taking them at night before bed ? my thinking is that this is a time when the body is repairing and growing ? maybe they will be better utilised at this time ? Any one know any thing on this ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Scottydog81 said:


> i must admit im thinking about taking them at night before bed ? my thinking is that this is a time when the body is repairing and growing ? maybe they will be better utilised at this time ? Any one know any thing on this ?


Taken from netdoctor:

The best time to take vitamins is during the day, after a meal.

Never take supplements on an empty stomach - they will quickly pass out in your urine. This is especially true for the B and C vitamins that dissolve in water.

The fat-soluble vitamins A, D, E and K can be stored in the body for up to 24 hours and are sometimes stored in the liver for even longer.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i use the H&B time release B-Complex tabs and take one with breakfast and another around 3am. This covers near enough my whole daily food/liquid consumption.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> i use the H&B time release B-Complex tabs and take one with breakfast and another around 3am. This covers near enough my whole daily food/liquid consumption.


what do you take vit b complex for clubber??

Stupid really but i do take two a day on reccommendation of a bodybuilding book i was reading but i forget why and what the benefits are lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

without looking them up the B-vits are excellent for breaking down foods, carbs, proteins, fats etc, aswell as good for the skin, hair, nervous system.

i also heard b-vits help reduce water content in muscles too


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Taken from netdoctor:
> 
> The best time to take vitamins is during the day, after a meal.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums it up - water soluble vits like the B's and C flush away before being fully absorbed on an empty stomach... taking them (or any mineral or vitamin for that matter) with a very high fiber meal can also lower the amount you absorb... take them immediately after a decent feed though and you'll be fine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> That pretty much sums it up - water soluble vits like the B's and C flush away before being fully absorbed on an empty stomach... taking them (or any mineral or vitamin for that matter) with a very high fiber meal can also lower the amount you absorb... take them immediately after a decent feed though and you'll be fine


Im glad this thread has been posted because i always take all my vits in the morning on an empty stomach, including the vit c, b, d etc so i will be having these with food from now on.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Im glad this thread has been posted because i always take all my vits in the morning on an empty stomach, including the vit c, b, d etc so i will be having these with food from now on.


I used to do exactly the same mate. Is always hard to tell exactly what's going on physiologically, but I certainly feel that I get more benefit since switching to taking vits and mins with food rather than without.


----------

